# Sadly time to retire my tanks



## TDI-line (1 Sep 2009)

Hi people,

sadly i'm not getting enough time to look after my two tanks after starting up my own business a year ago. 

There just does not seem enough hours in the day to tackle my large 720L so have taken the hard decision to shut them both down and sell them. 

We are also hoping to move house next year and really don't want to move tanks aswell as a house and business, maybe i'll look for something more manageable then.

So there will be a few nice items popping up in the Sale section, including a Dennerle nano, a 720L german tank (not a german panther) and a few bags of Oliver knott's nature soil.

I'll still be popping in and keeping an eye on the journals though.

I've met alot of nice people here, and would like to keep in contact, you know who you are...  

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## squiggley (1 Sep 2009)

That's a shame and it is  a hard decision to make but sometimes it needs to be done.

I've had to do the same, just over 12 months ago I had my own fishroom with 15 breeding tanks plus 4 footer in the living room.  The new place we moved to didn't have the room so I replaced the 4 foot with a Fluval Osaka 155 and reduced my breeding setup to 5 tanks. Earlier this year I started working nights and didn't have the time for breeding so I replaced that with a Roma 125. So I've gone from 16 to 2 tanks.

It took many hours of should I or shouldn't but it had to be done. The other half is happier now as well, she didn't like the breeding setup in the dining room (well it was a bit "rustic"- bare 3x2s).


----------



## Tony Swinney (1 Sep 2009)

Thats a real shame Dan - your biggun is one of my faves   

Like you say, if youre going to be moving house, and need time for other things it makes sense to do it, and hopefully once you get settled you can start up again.

Good luck with it all.

Tony


----------



## George Farmer (1 Sep 2009)

Sad times mate. I remember my first visit to your place very well with your 720 litre Dennerle set-up.  Things moved on pretty quick eh?!

Your tanks will be missed on here, for sure.  But I can understand the need to prioritise too.

Good luck with the sales and I hope you can re-coup some of the hard-earned cash you must have spent (I think you're MA @ Crowland's best customer!)

And good luck with the business too!

Have you considered just running the nano?  I barely touch mine and it thrives.


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Sep 2009)

Sorry to hear that Dan and hope you get to a stage soon where you can start a little tank up again.  I hope you do still call in mate.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Sep 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that my old bean! You'll be sadly missed but I truly hope to meet up again soon. Theres another party at mine for Halloween  

Take it easy mate and best of luck with your future plans


----------



## John Starkey (1 Sep 2009)

Hi Dan,I can understand the reason behind what you have decided to do,
I must say Dan you are one of the nicest guys I have met in person on ukaps,
as for growing bylxya you are the ukaps expert on that one,I still have the Madagascar lace plant you gave me at dans barbie,I would like to wish you luck with your new buisiness and I hope you can sell all you stuff easily,
regards john


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Sep 2009)

Best of luck Dan!  Business/livelihood has got to take priority in the current climate   I know the feeling though.  I need to shut my two "big" tanks down (nothing compared to yours though mate!)

Hope to see you at the Halloween party


----------



## Superman (1 Sep 2009)

All the best in the future, your tanks have been amazing.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Sep 2009)

Dude, you've stood by me through rough times. mate I seriously cant wait to see you back posting. i'll miss your digs and strange brand of humour 

good luck with the move and stuff


----------



## samc (1 Sep 2009)

good luck for the future mate. 

 i thought your big tank was awsome too


----------



## TDI-line (5 Sep 2009)

Many thanks for the kind words from everyone, it did actually bring a tear to my eye.  

Squiggley, blimey 16 tanks to 2, that most of been hard, i'm feel depressed shutting my 2 down.  

Tony, thanks again.

Big G, yep sad times, but i'm already planning my next one (when we move) after seeing JG's tank last week. The funny thing was i was going to just run the big one, and i had already stripped down the nano, added all the substrate and shrimps, and then a day later sat looking at the 720L and thought i really haven't got the time and maybe the enthusiasim (which the big one had sapped from me) to carry on with this tank. Would look good in your garage though...  

Hi Ed, thanks mate, i'll still be here, learning.

Thanks DC, you the man! I don't think i'll be able to meet your spooky night, but we'll meet up don't you worry. 8) 

Hi John, thanks for the reply, it was good meetng you at the bbq. As for the Blyxa that is more luck than anything, and remember TDI's golden rule, water change every 2 months.  

Thanks Steve, and good luck shutting your 2 tanks down.

Thank you Clarke.

Hey Mark, strange humor me, don't worry mate i'll still be here laughing at your tanks....   Only joking fella, i couldn't resist that.   

Thanks Sam.


So basically i'm sorry to say i'll still be here, with no tank, but plotting for my new tank to fit in a house which we haven't even seen yet, and hopefully there may be some really cool gear around in a years time.

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## Themuleous (5 Sep 2009)

Life gets like that Mate, been there myself, last year when work just to over my life. It will be a shame not to see your tanks on here, but equally, glad to hear you're not leave the hobby altogether.  Planning a new tank is half the fun too!

Out of interest - what size is the dennerle nano?  I'm in the market for a cube at the moment and that would probably fit the bill just perfectly 

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (6 Sep 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Life gets like that Mate, been there myself, last year when work just to over my life. It will be a shame not to see your tanks on here, but equally, glad to hear you're not leave the hobby altogether.  Planning a new tank is half the fun too!
> 
> Out of interest - what size is the dennerle nano?  I'm in the market for a cube at the moment and that would probably fit the bill just perfectly
> 
> Sam



Hi Sam,

thanks for the reply. 

It's the Dennerle 20L, it's in excellent condition and comes with standard filter, light and black base, i bought this in Feb 09.  Not sure what the dimensions are. I'm after Â£50 for a quick sale, retail at Â£90.

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Sep 2009)

Sad indeed!! But I am sure once things have settled you will be back stonger 
Btw if you need to rehouse some shrimp let me know!!


----------



## TDI-line (13 Sep 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Sad indeed!! But I am sure once things have settled you will be back stonger
> Btw if you need to rehouse some shrimp let me know!!



Thanks Paulo.

Yes, i'm already planning my next tank and scape..


----------

